# My Missing Family Member



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 18, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

*LYLE has been arrested for her murder.  Finally.*
*Los Angeles News --Cal State recruiter arrested in wife's murderThursday, April 29, 2010*

Leslie Miller 
More: Bio, E-mail, Recent Stories, News Team 

HOLLYWOOD, Calif. (KABC) -- Lesley Herring disappeared in February 2009 and hasn't been seen since. Now, her husband is behind bars, accused in her murder. 

Police say that 56-year-old Lyle Stanford Herring was the last person to see his wife Lesley alive. It was Lesley's sister actress Aasha Davis who reported Lesley missing after she didn't show up for work. 

After a 14-month investigation, homicide detectives arrested Herring Wednesday at Cal State Northridge, where he worked as a recruiter for the school. 

Herring had been considered a suspect early in the case, but police are not saying what evidence led to his arrest. They will only say that Herring had not cooperated fully with authorities during their investigation. 


The couple had been married for 10 years and argued the day before they disappeared. Herring had publically denied any responsibility in his wife's disappearance. 

"Couples have discussions about many things all the time, so it was nothing out of the ordinary, but I really can't put a finger on it," Herring told Eyewitness News in a March 2009 interview. "I enjoy the warmth of my wife. I enjoy everything about her, and I just really miss her right now." 

Davis has yet to comment publically about the arrest in hers sister's case. Davis is best known for her roles in "Friday Nights Lights" and "South of Nowhere." 

Cal State Northridge is not commenting on the arrest other than to confirming that Herring worked at the university. 

Herring is being held at the metro jail in downtown Los Angeles on $1 million bail, and he is scheduled to be arraigned Friday. 

(Copyright ©2010 KABC-TV/DT. All Rights Reserved.)

__________________

Original post: 
LHCF, please keep an eye out for Lesley and Lyle Herring. They've been missing since February 6. Police are investigating foul play, and my family is very worried.

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Lesley is about 5' 10" and was last seen on Friday, February 6th, 2009 at the end of the workday by her co-workers in Glendale, CA and last heard from on Saturday morning via cell phone around 9am PST. She is a very organized and reliable person who is valued by her family, friends, and employers, for her to not be in touch for nearly two weeks is _extremely unusual._

  Lyle is about 6' 0" and when last seen had no facial hair. 

  If anyone has seen either of them please contact the Hollywood police station (213-972-2971)ASAP. 

       [FONT=&quot]Please feel free to forward this on to anyone that you think may know anything about the whereabouts of either Lesley or Lyle Herring.

Thank you!
Pat Mahurr
 


[/FONT]


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 18, 2009)

okay, going into intercession for lunch. Will do.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, Chicacanella.  Prayer and intercession are the most powerful tools we have.

Please forgive me for the double post.  Some of you noticed that I posted this in the Christian Forum as well as in Off Topic.  I did this because I wanted to reach the widest audience possible.  

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## divya (Feb 18, 2009)

Praying for them now.


----------



## kayte (Feb 18, 2009)

oh I am so sorry ...yes taking this under God's care


----------



## dreamlovermd (Feb 18, 2009)

I will pray


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 18, 2009)

Sending up prayers that they are found immediately, safe and unharmed.  Please keep us posted


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 18, 2009)

I will keep them in my prayers. Please keep us updated


----------



## chrstndiva (Feb 18, 2009)

I will keep them, you and your entire family lifted up in prayer.


----------



## madamdot (Feb 18, 2009)

I have prayed for you and them and will keep praying.


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 18, 2009)

My heart just sank. Your family is in my prayers. I really hope they are okay.


----------



## LiciaB (Feb 18, 2009)

I will be praying for their safe return.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Praying as well....


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Feb 18, 2009)

They are such a lovely couple. I have prayed for their safety and asked God builds a hedge of protection around them.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 18, 2009)

I said a prayer for their safe return. I hope they are found safe and sound.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 19, 2009)

> I have not seen these folks on the news at all.




Police say a press conference is forthcoming, but it's not guaranteed that the media will attend or cover the story since it's not _dramatic_ yet.    So, anything we can do to spread the word ourselves is helpful.  


Our family has a website that has the same information I posted here.  (It is the only information approved for release by the police.)  I hope that if any of you have the time, you might forward a link to the website to people you know, especially those of you in California.  Forwarding a link is much easier than copying my post, I'm sure. 

Thank you all for your prayers and intercessions, and for spreading the word!



Pat Mahurr



http://lesleyherring.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post.html#comments


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Police say a press conference is forthcoming, but it's not guaranteed that the media will attend or cover the story since it's not _dramatic_ yet.  So, anything we can do to spread the word ourselves is helpful.
> 
> 
> Our family has a website that has the same information I posted here. (It is the only information approved for release by the police.) I hope that if any of you have the time, you might forward a link to the website to people you know, especially those of you in California. Forwarding a link is much easier than copying my post, I'm sure.
> ...


 
I'll post this on a listserve I'm a member of


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 19, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Police say a press conference is forthcoming, but it's not guaranteed that the media will attend or cover the story since it's not _dramatic_ yet.  So, anything we can do to spread the word ourselves is helpful.
> 
> 
> Our family has a website that has the same information I posted here. (It is the only information approved for release by the police.) I hope that if any of you have the time, you might forward a link to the website to people you know, especially those of you in California. Forwarding a link is much easier than copying my post, I'm sure.
> ...


 

You know, I am sad to hear this. I wil continue praying.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers and PMs everyone.  No updates yet.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still praying for their safe return Pat.  Thank you for the update.





Pat Mahurr said:


> Thanks for the prayers and PMs everyone.  No updates yet.


----------



## Keen (Feb 20, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Thanks for the prayers and PMs everyone. No updates yet.


 
This must be so hard on your family. May God give you strengh


----------



## LadyD (Feb 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear this.  I will also be praying for you and your family members.


----------



## damarc94 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm praying for the safe return of your family member.


----------



## preciouzone (Feb 21, 2009)

I pray that they will return safely and our under God's careful
and watchful eyes.


----------



## divya (Feb 23, 2009)

Let's keep praying ladies.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your prayers and concern.  I notice a number of you have left comments, scriptures, and inspiring messages on the blog.  Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness.   I love you LHCF Ladies!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Mar 17, 2009)

*************UPDATE*************​

Lyle is no longer missing. He was last reported (by police) to be safe at home in L.A. after a brief, unplanned stay in Mexico. (BTW, he no longer looks like his missing persons photo -- he has shaved his head, beard, moustache, etc.)

Lesley is still missing. Lyle says he doesn't know where she is.

I know, I know.... Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## divya (Mar 17, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> *************UPDATE*************​
> 
> Lyle is no longer missing. He was last reported (by police) to be safe at home in L.A. after a brief, unplanned stay in Mexico. (BTW, he no longer looks like his missing persons photo -- he has shaved his head, beard, moustache, etc.)
> 
> ...



Oh my...I'm praying for your family.


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm thinking about you and your family a this difficult time


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am praying for Lesley's safe return.


----------



## Keen (Mar 17, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> *************UPDATE*************​
> 
> 
> Lyle is no longer missing. He was last reported (by police) to be safe at home in L.A. after a brief, unplanned stay in Mexico. (BTW, he no longer looks like his missing persons photo -- he has shaved his head, beard, moustache, etc.)
> ...


 
Hmm. I pray she return home safely.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> *************UPDATE*************​
> 
> 
> Lyle is no longer missing. He was last reported (by police) to be safe at home in L.A. after a brief, unplanned stay in Mexico. (BTW, he no longer looks like his missing persons photo -- he has shaved his head, beard, moustache, etc.)
> ...


In Jesus's Name,

_"There is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is there anything kept secret but that it shall come abroad."  (Mark 4:22)_

Precious Pat, from this moment forward, ontly the truth is allowed to be disclosed and closure must come of this issue in Jesus's Name, Amen and Amen.    Without further delay, the truth must be revealed, no longer allowed to be concealed.    

As Jesus could not be held captive in the ground, so shall it be with this situation.   The answers regarding your family member, Leslie must and shall come abroad, the answers can no longer be held captive.

I pray for her safety and that she is not in harm's way of any nature or form or fashion.   In Jesus's name,  Amen.

Love and blessings to you Pat, most of all Peace of Mind. :Rose:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update.

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> In Jesus's Name,
> 
> _"There is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is there anything kept secret but that it shall come abroad." (Mark 4:22)_
> 
> ...


I'm in total agreement with this prayer and post.  God is with her, in the Name of Jesus!


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 17, 2009)

I also stand in agreement Shimmie...In Jesus's Name - Amen.

Pat, thank you for the update and I will continue to lift you and your family up in prayer. Where ever Leslie might be at this very moment, I pray that God build a hedge of protection around her.  I pray that no harm nor danger has been done and that she will return home safely.

Pat we are here for you....



Shimmie said:


> In Jesus's Name,
> 
> _"There is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is there anything kept secret but that it shall come abroad."  (Mark 4:22)_
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Mar 24, 2009)

There was a press conference today that was covered by some of the local media.

Here's a CBS story: http://cbs2.com/local/Lesley.Herring....2.966807.html
 Here's an ABC story: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...les&id=6726299


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 24, 2009)

Pat, I so hope that your family receives a resolution (hopefully a good one) soon. I can't even begin to imagine what you are feeling or dealing with.  I can't view the videos yet, but are they searching in Mexico as well?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Mar 27, 2009)

**Also posted in OT**

To those of you who have been helping us spread the word about Lesley since the beginning: 

You have my deepest heartfelt thanks. 

We all receive e-mails about missing persons -- e-mails which generally turn out to be hoaxes or resolved cases. Stuff like this makes it easy to doubt what you read on the internet. I, for one, generally don't forward such e-mails. I assume them to be false. Ironic, huh? 

Nonetheless, many of you ladies have risked your "on-line integrity" to send e-mails, and to write posts and blogs on other websites about Lesley, even before you had the media coverage as a credible source. So, I thank you for taking Lesley's disappearance seriously, and for taking a chance that what you've read here is indeed real. Hopefully, the current television and radio coverage will add weight to the story you've been helping us tell all along, and Lesley can be found. Thank you all again for your prayers. 

*****Forthcoming coverage today*******

Entertainment Tonight
CNN (not sure which time slot)

*******Past coverage***************



Pat Mahurr said:


> Inside Edition (3/26)
> Nancy Grace (3/26)
> CBS Early Show (3/26)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 27, 2009)

You are more than welcome, sis.  I'm still praying for Lesley and for your entire family.



> Pat Mahurr said:
> 
> 
> > **Also posted in OT**
> ...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

Any updates? Pat you, Lesly and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## donna894 (Nov 17, 2009)

I checked Pat's profile.  She hasn't been here since August.  And a google search shows Lesley is still missing and no one has been charged.  They need to get Nancy Grace on this!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2009)

donna894 said:


> I checked Pat's profile. She hasn't been here since August. And a google search shows Lesley is still missing and no one has been charged. They need to get Nancy Grace on this!


Oh my.... thanks for sharing this.  I'm praying all is well for Pat and her entire family.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Any updates? Pat you, Lesly and your family are in my prayers.


Curly, thanks for bumping this up, as a reminder for us to pray.  I appreciate it.  :Rose:

In Jesus's Name,

"There is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is there anything kept secret but that it shall come abroad." (Mark 4:22)


----------



## joy2day (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't seen the thread before...I am definitely praying and in agreement with the ladies who have posted...I pray for peace in the midst of this heart-wrenching story...I can not imagine what the family must be going through...


----------

